# Isolation...



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2007)

...so, based on the reviews, I just bought this. I have intentions of using it on the next Division disc. Anyone here have one?


----------



## thadood (Nov 7, 2007)

The only downside with it is the placement of the mic can't be changed at all.. that and the speaker size itself.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty nifty idea, I've been planning to just build a big box to put my whole cab in (after taking caster wheels off) with 4 covered holes for different micing options.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2007)

Do they got something like that where you can use your own mic?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

thadood said:


> The only downside with it is the placement of the mic can't be changed at all.. that and the speaker size itself.



True. However, they seem to have optimized the mic capsule and speaker to give a "big cab" sound, at least from the lights-out reviews it's been getting...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Do they got something like that where you can use your own mic?



Randall does, but it a.) comes with a V30 and b.) doesn't isolate worth a shit.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks very very cool! May have to see if they have them over here, although it'll most probably be a total rip off


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> That looks very very cool! May have to see if they have them over here, although it'll most probably be a total rip off



Actually, most of the early reviews were from U.K. magazines. You should be able to get one here, at least...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Randall does, but it a.) comes with a V30 and b.) doesn't isolate worth a shit.



I should have added that it also sounds like crap.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 8, 2007)

IIR, it looks like a fridge, too.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 8, 2007)

Never heard of this one, but neat! Keep us updated on what you think of it once you get to mess with it some. At some point, I'll be in the market for an isolation cab and would like some alternatives to the Randall since I've heard some bad things about it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I should have added that it also sounds like crap.



Yeah i saw that. i also remembered the Randall Rule of Thumb: Friends don't let friends buy Randall.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Never heard of this one, but neat! Keep us updated on what you think of it once you get to mess with it some. At some point, I'll be in the market for an isolation cab and would like some alternatives to the Randall since I've heard some bad things about it.



I will be letting everyone know, believe me. If this works out, it could be one of the more useful things I've purchased, since I can see multiple uses for it...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 8, 2007)

You pay: 299$ = 150£.

Their price: £375 including VAT = 750$

Welcome to rip off britain. And people ask me why i just buy stuff from the states and swallow the import. Maybe becuse it is still cheaper :/ *sigh*


----------



## halsinden (Nov 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Isolation...



...is also a great tune by kreator.

apparently the studio technique was named after the song. the same applying for active pickup having been invented for the bee gees for their flute solos.

H


----------



## Stitch (Nov 8, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You pay: 299$ = 150£.
> 
> Their price: £375 including VAT = 750$
> 
> Welcome to rip off britain. And people ask me why i just buy stuff from the states and swallow the import. Maybe becuse it is still cheaper :/ *sigh*



Console yourself with the knowledge that over here a top-spec Blackmachine is still cheaper than a custom shop Schecter - and they could almost never afford the Blackmachine.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You pay: 299$ = 150£.
> 
> Their price: £375 including VAT = 750$
> 
> Welcome to rip off britain. And people ask me why i just buy stuff from the states and swallow the import. Maybe becuse it is still cheaper :/ *sigh*



Well, mine was used - new they're $399, + $120 for international shipping to you, plus whatever the import taxes are, so, yeah, they're still raping you.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Console yourself with the knowledge that over here a top-spec Blackmachine is still cheaper than a custom shop Schecter - and they could almost never afford the Blackmachine.



Don't remind me - I would *so* like to have one of those...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Well, mine was used - new they're $399, + $120 for international shipping to you, plus whatever the import taxes are, so, yeah, they're still raping you.



lemmie see 520$ + 20% = 625$ (if you get done) which is still 150$ cheaper. So yeah, it's daylight robbery really! In fact I reckon import may even be less...depends on whether the monkeys include the postage on the calculation.

Man, this country really does arse rape it's citizens...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Don't remind me - I would *so* like to have one of those...


I think iof you ever played one you'd want to sell a kidney... I'm still thinking about it doing that! Don't need 2... Evolutions way of providing for humans recquiring an expensive purchase one shot no need for credit card deal


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 8, 2007)

Demeter makes an isolation cab as well (http://www.demeteramps.com/products/cabinets/ssc1.html). It is available loaded or unloaded, allows you to use your own mic, and there's an option to have two mics. It uses standard 12" guitar speakers, so it will be a more familiar sound than a 6" speaker. If familiar is better, that's subjective.

My prefered approach to isolation of guitar amps is to record direct and reamp. I think most people can find a house, rehearsal space, *somewhere* that they can mic a 4x12 and blast it for a couple of hours at a time. This way all the recording is done no louder than a stereo system, but the final sounds are from a full on amp.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be taking direct tracks to re-amp, as well. I am curious to see how this sucker works, though, since it has potential applications for, among other things, live performance with my "other" band...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll be taking direct tracks to re-amp, as well. I am curious to see how this sucker works, though, since it has potential applications for, among other things, live performance with my "other" band...



Yeah, it would be great for that live situation.

FYI, reamping works great. My entire album was recorded direct and re-amped later, as was the new Pharaoh.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Yeah, it would be great for that live situation.
> 
> FYI, reamping works great. My entire album was recorded direct and re-amped later, as was the new Pharaoh.



Did you use GuitarRig or something to monitor with? Also, which reamp box did you buy?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 9, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Did you use GuitarRig or something to monitor with? Also, which reamp box did you buy?



1/2 of the time I monitored with the sansamp plugin that came with pro tools. 1/2 of the time I monitored the real amp, but through the reamp chain. When I was demoing the album, I monitored through a POD (which is how the Redemption albums are recorded).

My chain was:

Guitar -> Avalon DI -> Converter -> ProTools -> Converter -> ReAmp -> TubScreamer -> Amp -> Cab -> Mic(s) -> API Preamp(s) -> Converter -> ProTools.

I got the original Reamp (www.reamp.com). I've heard good things about the Radial, but it's a DI/Reamp combo, and I have more than enough DIs.

Edit: I was going to fix the spelling of TubScreamer, but it's too funny of a typo


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 9, 2007)

Should that be TubGirlScreamer?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 9, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Should that be TubGirlScreamer?



Not in my store you don't!


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 9, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Should that be TubGirlScreamer?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 9, 2007)

this thread went to shit


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't they all?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 19, 2007)

So, any opinions? I am seriously thinking about getting one, and the dementer stuff looks cool especially as it comes unloaded (hence choose the speaker time, ie, hunt down a c90 or the like...)

Plus I know I'd probably also like to run two mics simultaniosly (if possible) and I am thinking it may just be possible with some of these...

Just how bad is the randall one (and how large?), and what do people reckon about replacing the speaker in it?


----------



## bulb (Nov 20, 2007)

are there any clips of this cab im really curious as to how it sounds!


----------



## kmanick (Nov 20, 2007)

AxeTrak Isolation Cabinets- The ultimate guitar recording device for professional and home recording 

there is a video demo at the top of the page. (soundclips link)
sounds pretty great to me.
this may be one of those "Must have" things down the road.
I'm interested in what Mike thinks when he gets his.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Just how bad is the randall one (and how large?), and what do people reckon about replacing the speaker in it?



Aside from the fact that it's big, sounds like ass, and doesn't isolate the sound for shit, I'd say it's pretty effective as a place to set your drink.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2007)

kmanick said:


> this may be one of those "Must have" things down the road.
> I'm interested in what Mike thinks when he gets his.



Guitar Player - who aren't known for blowing smoke - actually gave it a very good review. Mine should be here today - stupid PayPal eCheck, that'll teach me to use the band's account rather than mine - so I should have some opinions, and maybe even some clips, after T-giving.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Aside from the fact that it's big, sounds like ass, and doesn't isolate the sound for shit, I'd say it's pretty effective as a place to set your drink.



...and it looks like a fridge!


----------



## Drew (Nov 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Aside from the fact that it's big, sounds like ass, and doesn't isolate the sound for shit, I'd say it's pretty effective as a place to set your drink.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, that bad then? Is it sounding terrible a case of mic placement, the v-30 (that I know you don't entirely love) or just that it's a poorly thought out implementation? It does seem a little large...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ok, that bad then? Is it sounding terrible a case of mic placement, the v-30 (that I know you don't entirely love) or just that it's a poorly thought out implementation? It does seem a little large...



I don't personally like V30s, but you can get usable tones out of them. The mic can be moved in the Randall. The cab just sounds like crap. The implementation sucks, and the "isolation" only really works if you completely re-seal the cab. I can't recommend the damn thing to anyone, as it completely fails at all of the things it's supposed to do.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

It does make a mean faux-fridge though.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2007)

It's pretty useful for holding doors open, too.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Nov 20, 2007)

There's just something about the axetrak that I never liked, it just sounds kinda hollow to me.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> There's just something about the axetrak that I never liked, it just sounds kinda hollow to me.



I dunno yet. We'll see.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Nov 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I dunno yet. We'll see.



I've only gone by the sound clips I've heard from it. But if you like it then hellz yea  !


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2007)

I definitely want to hear some clips, this could be like a cheaper version of a Palmer because man, I want more than anything to be able to record at all hours of the day instead of having to shut all my stuff down at 10 and then just play video games until I finally fall asleep at 3 to dream of all the riffs I wasn't able to record.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2007)

Ah, the package has arrived! Sadly, I'm not home...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 20, 2007)

get that ass home!! sakeido, thats where the pod's come in handy


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Nov 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Ah, the package has arrived! Sadly, I'm not home...




<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/klumpamusprime'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=5995341&scid=5995341&q=hi&ext=1&ref=11" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2007)

It's in. I didn't get to try it out yet, but, damn, this sucker is SMALL. It's about the size of a practice amp. We'll see what it sounds like either tonight or when I get back from Thanksgiving.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 21, 2007)

Chop chop. Your audience is glued to the screens.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 21, 2007)

Chop chop indeed  I am really quite interested as I am always dubious about small speakers and low tunings...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I have to have time to set it up and try it. Work is so inconvenient at times...


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 21, 2007)

^ How very true!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 24, 2007)

OK, here's a clip. Mesa Triple Rec, my stage settings, my JoeOvChaos SD-1 with level at 3:00, drive at 8:00 and tone at 12:00, switch to the TS setting (basically mimicking the TS-7 in my rack), and just a smidge of SSL EQ on the tracks (Hi-mid at 4K, +.25 dB, low at 400 - .75 db), and a dab of room-ish verb.

Amp master is right at 9:00, which is about rehearsal volume. If I put it in a closet, you wouldn't hear the Axetrak at all.

(Drums are EZDrummer.)


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/divisionusa'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=6008846&scid=6008846&q=hi&ext=1&ref=11&autoplay=0" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesn't sound bad to me. It might be useful in a recording context. But I dunno.  I guess it matter more on how everything else fits into the mix.  But I would prefer to hear it in a finished song. To truely be able to say whether it is actually useful or not. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 25, 2007)

The lead tone is pretty decent, but TBH, I'm really not digging that rhythm tone. Maybe it's the speaker.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, I actually dig the rythmn tone. Dude, that is rocking.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 25, 2007)

Also forgot to add. Thanks for the clip Mike.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 25, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> The lead tone is pretty decent, but TBH, I'm really not digging that rhythm tone. Maybe it's the speaker.



Strange, I think the lead tone is lacking, and I liek the rhythm tone.

One thing I've noticed it it's really dark. Keep in mind, too, that this is without touching my amp - these are the same settings I use for my 4x12 live, which generally don't stay the same when recording, anyway.

The overall tone reminds me very much of a C90 Mesa 4x12, which is a tad darker than what I usually use.

I suspect it'll be very usable in a song context once I tweak the amp to it. As I get more done - I had to finish scratch stuff for recording first, then I get to play some - I'll update this.


----------



## noodles (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny, when I first heard this last night, it struck me as sounding like what his rig would sound like plugged into my cab. Very C90'ish.

Wait until Mike gets a chance to post some clips that aren't completely raw. We did some tweaking with his parametric eq plugin last night, and layed down two tracks of guitar: one the alder bodied Jackson, the other the mahogany bodied Washburn. It sounded absolutely crushing.

These cabs have a midrange thickness that has to be tamed. It is very saturated, and can get boomy in a hurry. I'm confident we have our recording solution for the guitars, though. This cab sounds much larger in person than it really is. I can't imagine pulling the bass plug on it, since it would bury our bassist.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 26, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> <snip>and just a smidge of SSL EQ on the tracks (Hi-mid at 4K, +.25 dB, low at 400 - .75 db), and a dab of room-ish verb.
> </snip>



Are you using the Waves SSL, or is it another one? How do you like it?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 26, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Are you using the Waves SSL, or is it another one? How do you like it?



It's the Waves. It's very, well, touchy, but does seem to be a reasonably musical EQ. I haven't played with the comp yet.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 26, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> It's the Waves. It's very, well, touchy, but does seem to be a reasonably musical EQ. I haven't played with the comp yet.



I've heard lots of good things about it (except the people that compare it side by side to a hardware SSL). I just can't bring myself to spend the $1.5k on it yet. Let me know what you think of the comp when you get to play with it...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 28, 2007)

It's down to about $750 in some places. I'll let you know about the comps after I do some bass work - ReaComp works great for drums and uses about 1/20 the resources, so I haven't been chomping to try the SSLs yet...

Back on the original topic, I will try and keep this thread going through the recording process so I can give a solid evaluation of the AxeTrak. I'll tell you this much, though - so far I definitely prefer it to any cab model or speaker sim I've used...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 28, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> It's down to about $750 in some places. I'll let you know about the comps after I do some bass work - ReaComp works great for drums and uses about 1/20 the resources, so I haven't been chomping to try the SSLs yet...



It's $750 for Native, $1,500 for TDM. /end hijack


----------



## Stitch (Nov 28, 2007)

Does this one resemble a fridge?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 28, 2007)

Hell, no. it's tiny - about the height of a mini-tower computer, but not as deep. It sounds so much better than the Randall I can't even begin to compare the two...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah, the Randall beats it in that regard then.


----------



## noodles (Nov 29, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Does this one resemble a fridge?


----------



## Drew (Nov 29, 2007)

No, noodles, that resembles a kidney bean. Duh.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> No, noodles, that resembles a kidney bean. Duh.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2007)

New clips?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2007)

Give me a break, will ya - I've got drum tracks to do first.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2007)

Thread over. Drew wins.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 4, 2007)

Thread not entirely over yet. I just ordered one of these for myself. My setup will be quite a bit different, however. I'll be using this with my Axe-FX and a Rocktron Velocity 100 power amp. I thought about going with a Mesa 20/20 power amp, but other Axe-FX owners have had bad experiences with that combo. Plus, the Axe-FX has parameters to control simulated tube power section characteristics, so I really don't want a power amp that colors the sound beyond that, and you don't want a massively powerful amp for the Axe Trak, unless you like blowing fuses.

Anyway, my setup will be Axe-FX pre-effects and amp sim --> effects loop out --> Velocity --> Axe Trak --> effects loop in --> Axe-FX post-EQ and effects --> mixing board. I like to live dangerous and print my effects to the recording. 

This could be interesting. Haven't received either the Axe Trak or Velocity yet, but shouldn't be too long.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, it could be very interesting to see how it works out. Plus, we might like to A/B them, since we have the old version and you'll have the new one...


----------



## Drew (Dec 4, 2007)

As a totally unrelated aside, I've been reading up on mic theory lately, and I TOTALLY want to grab a Presonus Fiirepod and start tracking drums. :/ After the holidays...


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> As a totally unrelated aside, I've been reading up on mic theory lately, and I TOTALLY want to grab a Presonus Fiirepod and start tracking drums. :/ After the holidays...



Really? Wanna come down to VA and track some for me? I'm sick of it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, it could be very interesting to see how it works out. Plus, we might like to A/B them, since we have the old version and you'll have the new one...



That will be interesting to compare. The new version has a different speaker and a high-frequency rolloff switch (not sure why you'd want that...  ).


----------



## noodles (Dec 4, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> That will be interesting to compare. The new version has a different speaker and a high-frequency rolloff switch (not sure why you'd want that...  ).



Maybe they found the new speaker needed it. The old speaker needs a low frequency rolloff switch.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Maybe they found the new speaker needed it. The old speaker needs a low frequency rolloff switch.





Is it that bassy? The clip had some girth to it, but it didn't sound untamed. 

Thou isocab hath been dubbed "Six inches of doom" 





I have a pair of boxers that say that


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 4, 2007)

I cut some bass from the recording. It's pretty bassy, especially considering how bright my sound is normally...


----------



## Drew (Dec 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Really? Wanna come down to VA and track some for me? I'm sick of it.



Fuck, if I had the vacation time and you could get me a couch to crash on and an occasional bourbon on the rocks, I'd totallly take you up on that. 

Twisted as this sounds, I actually really enjoy recording.


----------



## noodles (Dec 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck, if I had the vacation time and you could get me a couch to crash on and an occasional bourbon on the rocks, I'd totallly take you up on that.
> 
> Twisted as this sounds, I actually really enjoy recording.



Anytime you want to come down, I have a guest room with a networked computer sitting in it. I may even have some alcohol somewhere.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> Twisted as this sounds, I actually really enjoy recording.



Me too. I'm just sick of drums.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got my Axe Trak today. Bloody hell!

I was not prepared for frightening crush of sound that came out of my monitors after I hooked it up. As I think I posted before, I'm using it and a Rocktron Velocity 100 power amp in the FX loop of my Axe-FX, and all I did to start with was insert an FX loop module into one of my heavy gain patches where the cabinet simulator module had been. Saving that modified patch to the next spot allows me to A/B the difference very quickly. The old version sounded heavy to my ears, but now it sounds totally flat and two-dimensional compared to the version with the Axe-FX. Better still, the new version sounds like a real amp, with the balls and complexity you'd want. 

The overall sound is considerably different, which isn't surprising. Using the Axe Trak with a transformer to plug it into the 1/4" FX Return on the Axe-FX probably adds a lot more treble than the way eaeolian uses it directly into the board with the mic cable. I actually use the high-frequency rolloff switch on my Axe Trak. That said, the patch I'm trying it with is pretty trebly, but I think part of it is simply that the real speaker adds so much more presence and bite to the sound compared to the direct input, that it seems more trebly than it is. I'm definitely going to have to work more on EQ settings and such, but this gets my highest recommendation. As a bonus, I don't think that the Axe Trak puts out that much sound on its own--it doesn't get in the way of my monitors at all. The annoyingly loud cooling fan on the Rocktron Velocity, on the other hand...

If you are recording with a PODxt or such, you really ought to think about going this route. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 11, 2007)

What does the new line run (e said there were two models)


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck, if I had the vacation time and you could get me a couch to crash on and an occasional bourbon on the rocks, I'd totallly take you up on that.
> 
> Twisted as this sounds, I actually really enjoy recording.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 11, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> What does the new line run (e said there were two models)



Currently, the company offers a guitar and a bass model. Here's the web site:

AxeTrak Isolation Cabinets- The ultimate guitar recording device for professional and home recording

Eaeolian is referring to a previous version of the guitar model, which had a different speaker that was supposedly more bass-heavy than the current version. JLH Products no longer offers the previous version, but you can find them used on eBay and such.

I bought mine new for $399.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 11, 2007)

Omg there is a 7string f series on the top  

Cool. I wonder how the bass one would sound with a guitar amp. And of course the requisite posting of clips will insue?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 11, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> And of course the requisite posting of clips will insue?



Yes. Problem is, I have this annoying thing called a "job" that gets in the way of recording as much as I want to.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, not that excuse.

I cant post clips, I have a job.
I cant post clips, I have a girlfriend.
I cant post clips, Im getting married tomorrow.
I cant post clips, I has no arms.


DO IT!!!!!!POST CLIPS NOW!!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 13, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> Oh, not that excuse.
> 
> I cant post clips, I have a job.
> I cant post clips, I have a girlfriend.
> ...



Got a couple of clips on my Soundclick page:

Music page of Council of One - MP3 music page on SoundClick

"Surfing Better" versions 1 and 2 are recorded with the Axe Trak together with my Axe-FX, while the earlier track "Surfing Unsteadily" was recorded using the same backing track but with the cabinet simulator on the Axe-FX. The notes on my Soundclick page explain the recording differences between Versions 1 and 2, but either way I think it's going to take awhile to get my Axe-FX patches modified to work properly with the Axe Trak. The Axe Trak adds a lot more complexity and "three-dimensionality" to the sound, but it also brings out some harshness in the patch I used as a base (a much smoother, more evolved version of the one on "Surfing Unsteadily"), which was very smooth using the cabinet simulator, and I need to fine tune things a LOT.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds really solid. i like the presence it has on the midrange, but I would love to be able to put the mic in a different location on one of these.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm tellin' ya, these things deserve the excellent review GP gave 'em. When I do some real album tracks with it, I'll post some clips...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike, you like it enough to actually record the whole album with it??


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2007)

We'll see. I'm taking direct tracks for re-amping, but I did a bunch of scratch stuff with it, and it's very close to what I got last time recorded with a 4x12...


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2007)

Does this guy just shit cool ideas?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2007)

^ One of the other companies (Demeter?) does that, too. Great idea...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

What does that thing do?? Easy speaker changes?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, among other things, you can use the three speakers as your stage monitor, while sending the "Axe Traked" speaker to the P.A.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 14, 2007)

That 3x12+1 really is a neat idea.


----------



## dorfmeister (Dec 6, 2009)

Anybody try the new version of the Axetrak that allows adjustment of the microphone placement?


----------

